# Looking to buy a FreeBSD-compatibile 802.11ac / 5GHz compatibile Wireless Receiver



## Kraust (Aug 10, 2019)

I am in the market to buy a FreeBSD-compatibile 802.11AC Wireless Receiver. This receiver can be USB or PCI-E based (not mini/m2 - although my machine does have an m.2 port. This is for a desktop), I don't have any real preference, but I would absolutely need it to have 5GHz and good throughput. The current 802.11ac Adapter is by realtek (rtl8812au) and only has N support (and very bad support at that).
I am on 13-CURRENT if that is relevant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 10, 2019)

We don't have any 802.11ac support. The ath10k driver for Atheros modules is still a work in progress.
It is compiling but needs more work.




__





						ath10k driver status?
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				



It is possible to run some newer Intel 802.11ac cards in N mode on FreeBSD. Note sure which models exactly.


----------

